# Sour Grapes (2001 BOG Sour Bubble bx3 female x 2008 DJS Grape Krush male)



## Relentless999 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of this Sour grape?  I just bought it on seedbay.  The plant looks great!
hxxp://seedbay.com/index.php?a=2&b=4184 
hxxp://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=97137

SourGrapes.jpg


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 2, 2009)

nice color! how long does it have?


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 2, 2009)

thats not mine, thats his.  the breeder I got it from.
flowering is 55-65 days


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 9, 2009)

that looks lyk sumthing serious


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 9, 2009)

dang son.  i just got 6 sour grapes clones from Blue Sky in oakland, hope they are the same pheno as that, lookn dankity dank.  Oaksterdam Nursery just started distributing the clones within the last month i think


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2009)

i just got them from blus sky also if they look half as good as that im happy


----------



## jungle (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats a beautifull plant you have relentless.......I put it on my desktop


----------

